# Tennenloher Forst



## Obacht (2. Mai 2015)

Der Jäger, der sich durch sein cholerisches Verhalten besonders hervorhebt, ist gerade in der wolfsschlucht (felsenabfahrt)


----------



## obacht2 (6. Juni 2015)

10.000 bayr. polizisten auf der g7-alm und in polizeidienststelle ERH herrscht dermaßene langweile, dass ein streifenwagen heute um 16:45 bei den wildpferden herumstand (auffahrt kugelfangwall) und mtb-fahrer kontrolliert hat. 
scheint eine grenzwertige dünne personaldecke in erh zu sein und ein immenses arbeitsaufkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obacht2 (8. November 2015)

das schöne herbstwetter heute nachmittag nutzten auch 2 naturschutz-/forstmitarbeiter zum rundgang durchs nsg rathsberg auf der suche nach mtb-verbrechern...


----------



## HappyGhost (8. November 2015)

sowas hab ich mir heute Morgen schon gedacht, bei dem schönen Wetter kein Wunder das die sich auf die Lauer legen  deshalb bin heut im Reichswald geblieben.


----------



## Kurbel-Kaba (20. Dezember 2016)

Habe am Sonntag(18.12.16) im Tennenloher Forst, in paar hundert Meter westlich des Pferdegeheges (ca. 50 m vor einem gebauten Sprung/Kicker) meine Trinkflasche (Fabric Cageless ) verloren . Ich gehe stark davon aus dass sie jemand mitgenommen hat da sie 10 min. später nicht mehr auffindbar war.


----------



## mistertom52070 (1. Juni 2017)

https://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/...biken-im-naturschutzgebiet-tennenloher-forst/


----------



## merkt_p (1. Juni 2017)

Danke mistertom

Bitte Verbote respektieren und Konflikte vermeiden! Es geht um unser aller Interesse, egal ob eine Sperrung Sinn macht oder nicht, es ist ein Sperrung...

VG Martin


----------



## IRONMANq (2. Juni 2017)

> Weil der angrenzende Boden noch Munition enthält aus der Zeit, als der Tennenloher Forst als Truppenübungsplatz genutzt wurde, können beide nicht ausweichen.



Das ist ja mal der dümmste Satz den ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. Juni 2017)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...-reichswald-wanderer-schlagen-alarm-1.6268490

wenn man an die eskapaden des eingangs genannten jägers denkt, klingt die vermutung des wandervereins nicht unplausibel.


----------



## maersk (28. Januar 2018)

Was ganz anderes: Ich habe gestern im TF meine Brille verloren. Falls sie jemand (wahrscheinlich an den üblichen Stellen) finden sollte, wäre ich dankbar für eine Nachricht. Ist nix weltbewegend Teures, aber gefühlt schon die 10. Brille, die ich verloren habe 

Endura Cuttle Glasses Brille - ungetönt




Danke!


----------

